# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Больничный лист

## *Rimma*

Помогите пожалуйста! Как правильно занести больничный лист в 1:С 7.7 БУ? Все расчёты делаю в ЗиК - цифры есть. Если просто загружать из ЗиК, то потом отчёты не удобно делать (приходится по 2-ум прогам лазить).:confused:

_Добавлено через 1 час 49 минут 17 секунд_
Занесла двумя начислениями (За счёт работодателя и за счёт ФСС отдельно). Теперь при заполнении док-та Расходы на оплату труда (кнопочкой заполнить) сумма за счёт работодателя есть, а за счёт ФСС нет... Почему?:(

----------


## s123

> Помогите пожалуйста! Как правильно занести больничный лист в 1:С 7.7 БУ? Все расчёты делаю в ЗиК - цифры есть. Если просто загружать из ЗиК, то потом отчёты не удобно делать (приходится по 2-ум прогам лазить).
> 
> Добавлено через 1 час 49 минут 17 секунд
> Занесла двумя начислениями (За счёт работодателя и за счёт ФСС отдельно). Теперь при заполнении док-та Расходы на оплату труда (кнопочкой заполнить) сумма за счёт работодателя есть, а за счёт ФСС нет... Почему?


Доброго времени суток.

В 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7 Вы можете ввести проводки по больничному листу документом "Операцией" и записать в нем соответствующие хозяйственной операции проводки.

Ответ линии консультации 1С, цитирую:

*"К сожалению в Программах 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 и 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 отсутствуют возможности расширенного ведения заработной платы - в них предусмотрен один единственный документ - "Начисление Зарплаты", в котором можно проставить общую сумму начисленного сотруднику за месяц. Ни дополнительных начислений, ни удержаний, ни больничных листов и оплат по среднему в программах нет. Мы бы порекомендовали при необходимости подобных расчетов приобретать 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 или 1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8 - в данных программах большинство зарплатных расчетов и алгоритмов реализовано. Кроме того предусмотрены обмены данными с Бухгалтерией для выгрузки проводок."*

Обратите внимание на последнее предложение. К сожалению больше ни как.

Цитирую:

*Вопрос:*
Как выгружать регламентированную отчетность по ЕСН из Зарплаты и Кадры 7.7 в Бухгалтерию 7.7 версия 4.5
*Ответ:*
В обработке Расчет Авансовых платежей ЕСН в программе Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 нажать кнопку "Выгрузить", затем выбрать каталог для выгрузки файлов и нажать кнопку "Выбрать", поле этого все отчеты по ЕСН сохранятся в выбранный каталог.
В программе Бухгалтерия 7.7 выбрать:
Отчеты - Регламентированные - Налоговая отчетность - например Декларация по ЕСН - раздел 2 (расчет налога). Ставим галку "Заполняется по внешним данным", нажимаем кнопку "Заполнить" - "по данным другой типовой конфигурации" - выбираем каталог, в который сохраняли файлы из программы Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 и нажимаем кнопку "Открыть" - данные загрузятся в форму.

*Вопрос:*
Как правильно проводить больничный и отпуск? Подскажите пожалуйста.
*Ответ:*
Расчет больничных и отпусков в 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7 не реализован, однако учесть их все же можно.
Для этого создаём новый вид начислений, например “Больничный лист” (меню - справочники - виды начислений (выплат) ). Т.к. с больничного листа берется только подоходный налог, поэтому в списке взимаемых налогов снимаем все галочки, код вида дохода устанавливаем 2300. К сожалению, в программе 1С Бухгалтерия нет самого расчета больничного листа, нам необходимо подставить готовые расчетные цифры (сумма пособия за счет предприятия и сумма пособия за счет ФСС) и удержать Подоходный налог.
Аналогичным образом создается вид начислений отпуск; с кодом вида доходов 2012.

В общем мне было лень набирать это самому, поэтому привел ответы линии консультации 1С.

----------


## *Rimma*

А если вручную в Расходы на оплату труда внести?

----------


## s123

> А если вручную в Расходы на оплату труда внести?


Перечитайте мой ответ выше внимательней, я вроде все аспекты осветил.

----------


## *Rimma*

Хорошо! Тогда почему не проводится Расчёт по страховым взносамИИ

----------


## s123

> Хорошо! Тогда почему не проводится Расчёт по страховым взносамИИ


А вы точно сделали все правильно, по этому:
Расчет больничных и отпусков в 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7 не реализован, однако учесть их все же можно.
Для этого создаём новый вид начислений, например “Больничный лист” (меню - справочники - виды начислений (выплат) ). Т.к. с больничного листа берется только подоходный налог, поэтому в списке взимаемых налогов снимаем все галочки, код вида дохода устанавливаем 2300.* К сожалению, в программе 1С Бухгалтерия нет самого расчета больничного листа, нам необходимо подставить готовые расчетные цифры (сумма пособия за счет предприятия и сумма пособия за счет ФСС)* и удержать Подоходный налог.
Аналогичным образом создается вид начислений отпуск; с кодом вида доходов 2012.

А что бы это все отразилось в проводках: ввести проводки по больничному листу документом "Операцией" и записать в нем соответствующие хозяйственной операции проводки.

А если это не помогает, то уже необходимо проводить анализ базы на наличие ошибок и корректность ввода данных, а также перепровести документы за необходимый период.

----------


## *Rimma*

Нееет! Я имею ввиду документ, а не операцию Расчёт по страховым взносам

_Добавлено через 35 секунд_
Операции я давно уже занесла! :)

----------


## s123

> Нееет! Я имею ввиду документ, а не операцию Расчёт по страховым взносам


"Занесла двумя начислениями..."

----------


## *Rimma*

Одно на сумму за счёт работодателя с кор. счётом 44.1.1, а второе - за счёт ФСС с кор. счётом 69.1!!!

----------


## s123

Уважаемая *Rimma*, если время терпит для решения вашей проблемы, то давайте отложим этот вопрос до вечера, так как у меня в данный момент нет под рукой базы бухгалтерии, что бы имитировать вашу ситуацию.


_Добавлено через 6 час 6 минут 9 секунд_
*Учет расходов по выплате пособий по временной нетрудоспособности*

В соответствии с изменениями в Налоговом кодексе РФ, внесенными Федеральным законом № 204-ФЗ от 29 декабря 2004 г., выплата пособий по временной нетрудоспособности за первые два дня нетрудоспособности производится за счет работодателя и уменьшают налоговую базу по налогу на прибыль. При этом законодатель уточняет, что данные расходы не относятся к расходам на оплату труда, а являются прочими расходами, связанными с производством и реализацией (пп.48.1 ст.264 НК РФ). Рассмотрим отдельно порядок отражения таких расходов в бухгалтерском и налоговом учете.

*Бухгалтерский учет*

В бухгалтерском учете расходы работодателя отражаются проводками в дебет счетов учета затрат на оплату труда, в отличие от пособий, возмещаемых ФСС, которые отражаются проводками в дебет счета 69.1 “Расчеты по социальному страхованию”. Таким образом, для начисления пособия по временной нетрудоспособности следует ввести одновременно два документа “Начисление зарплаты” (*).

В первом документе:

1. В группе реквизитов “Корреспондирующий счет” следует указать тот же счет, что и в документе, отражающем начисление зарплаты по окладу (**).
2. Вид начисления для отражения пособий (из справочника “Виды начислений (выплат)”);
3. В табличной части указать суммы пособий, выплачиваемых за счет работодателя.

Во втором документе:

1 В группе реквизитов “Корреспондирующий счет” указать счет 69.1 и вид расчетов с бюджетом “Расходы по страхованию”;
2 Вид начисления для отражения пособий (такой же, как в первом документе);
3 В табличной части указать суммы пособий, возмещаемых ФСС.

*Налоговый учет*

Начисленные пособия отражаются в налоговом учете при помощи документа “Расходы на оплату труда”. При автоматическом заполнении документа расходы на выплату пособий указываются в отдельных строках табличной части, соответствующих введенным ранее документам “Начисление зарплаты”. При этом по умолчанию, в каждой строке документа указывается наименование расхода “пп.1, ст.255 НК РФ”, что соответствует начислению зарплаты по окладу.
Для того чтобы расходы на выплату пособий отразились в налоговом учете корректно, следует в строках документа “Расходы на оплату труда”, отражающих начисление пособий по временной нетрудоспособности, вручную изменить наименование расхода с “пп.1, ст.255 НК РФ” на “пп.48.1, ст.264 НК РФ”. При последующем проведении документа данные расходы не будут включены в расходы на оплату труда, а отразятся в налоговом учете в соответствии с указанным видом расхода.
Учет расходов по выплате пособий по временной нетрудоспособности 
*Следует иметь в виду, что расходы на выплату пособий, возмещаемых ФСС, в документ “Расходы на оплату труда” не включается и в налоговом учете не отражаются.*

(*) Если начисление доходов работника отражено в учете проводками по нескольким разным счетам учета затрат, то можно ввести несколько документов “Начисление зарплаты” так, чтобы расходы на уплату пособий были бы отражены проводками по этим же счетам;

(**) Если при начислении зарплаты по окладу в документе “Начисление зарплаты” счет учета затрат был получен из справочника “Сотрудники”, то при начислении пособия переключатель “Счет отнесения затрат на оплату труда” следует установить в положение “Получить из справочника”.

----------


## *Rimma*

> Следует иметь в виду, что расходы на выплату пособий, возмещаемых ФСС, в документ “Расходы на оплату труда” не включается и в налоговом учете не отражаются.


Вот я об этом и спрашиваю! Можно ведь ввести вручную (наименование расхода- пп.24, ст.255 НК РФ ) в документ Расходы на оплату труда? Тогда по идее всё должно отражаться и в НУ. Или нет?:confused:

----------


## s123

> Вот я об этом и спрашиваю! Можно ведь ввести вручную (наименование расхода- пп.24, ст.255 НК РФ ) в документ Расходы на оплату труда? Тогда по идее всё должно отражаться и в НУ. Или нет?


Доброго времени суток

Да, можно.

----------

*Rimma* (08.07.2011)

----------


## PaveleckiiAlek

Да, только бы почитали лучше заранее насчет того, как высчитывать вообще его, формулу же оттуда написал следующая СДЗ = МРОТ × 24 / 730, где МРОТ равен 11,280 рубля на 1.01.2019 и примеры тоже там будут 

https://trudinsp.ru/kak-rasschitat-bolnichnyj-list.html

----------

